# Zino Black Carpet Event Video



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a short video they made at the even at The Cigar Shop in Biloxi, MS. 
First bit of video is of me firing up a Z Class.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

That's pretty cool, Shawn! Thanks for sharing.


----------

